# Letzte PG 740 PIII ist kaputt.



## MEGATRON (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

schreckliche Zeiten sind da.
Unser letzte PG 740 PIII hat Geist aufgegeben.
Wir sind verzweifelt, über dreißig alte Maschinen (S5 und S7) stehen bei Kunden 
In aller Welt und wir können zur Zeit keinem helfen.
Wir wollten schon auf neuere PG umsteigen, aber gibt’s ein Problem.
Mann kann nicht mit neuerem PG keine M7 Flashkarten und Eproms beschreiben,
weil kein Treiber für Win98 exsistiert.
Mit externem Flashschreiber haben wir auch schon versucht, nichts zu kriegen.
Ich bin mir sicher, daß andere auch gleiche Problem haben.
Gebrauchte Geräte sind auch nicht aufzutreiben.
Wie können wir das lösen?
Hat schon jemand Lösung gefunden?

Vielen Dank in voraus für schnelle Antworten.

Gruß MEGATRON


----------



## Hoyt (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo



MEGATRON schrieb:


> Wir wollten schon auf neuere PG umsteigen, aber gibt’s ein Problem.
> Mann kann nicht mit neuerem PG keine M7 Flashkarten und Eproms beschreiben,
> weil kein Treiber für Win98 exsistiert.



Muss es den Win98 sein?
Wir verwenden den *Simatic USB PROMMER*    (6ES7792-0AA00-0XA0) mit WinXP

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...open=-2063-2061-1408-1407-1-2064-&jumpto=2064
http://support.automation.siemens.c...eid=9774739&query=USB PROMMER&page=1&view=new


_*Lieferumfang*_
Mit Ihrem SIMATIC USB-Prommer wird mitgeliefert:
• Eine CD “SIMATIC USB-Prommer” mit Software und Dokumentation
• Ein SIMATIC S5 Programmieradapter
• Ein USB-Kabel
• Ein Steckernetzteil mit Primäranschluss-Adapter für EUROPA und USA
• Eine Tragetasche

_*Software-Voraussetzungen*_
Für das Arbeiten mit dem SIMATIC USB-Prommer muss folgende Software auf Ihrem PC installiert
sein:
• Die SIMATIC-Software STEP 5 V7.2 oder STEP 7 V5.1+SP2 oder neuer.
• Das Betriebssystem Windows 98SE, Windows Me, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Server
2003 Standard Edition oder Windows Vista.

_*Hardware-Voraussetzung*_
Sie benötigen einen PC mit USB-Schnittstelle und CD-ROM Laufwerk.

_*Leistung des SIMATIC USB-Prommers*_
Mit dem SIMATIC USB-Prommer können Sie mit der zugehörigen SIMATIC-Software SIMATIC
S5-Speichermodule, SIMATIC Memory Cards und SIMATIC Micro Memory Cards lesen und programmieren.
Zum Bearbeiten von SIMATIC S5-EPROM-Modulen muss der SIMATIC S5 Programmieradapter
gesteckt werden. Der Adapter ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Der SIMATIC USB-Prommer ist kompatibel zu USB V1.1 und entspricht den Vorgaben für ein “High-
Powered” USB-Device.
Vom SIMATIC USB-Prommer wird der Stromsparmodus (Hibernate Mode) unterstützt.


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt (30 Mai 2008)

Wenn's unbedingt ein altes PG sein muss, so hat die Firma Eichler vielleicht noch welche.

http://www.eichler-gmbh.de/PG-Ankau...ml?PHPSESSID=3548232708c573b35d046df21405a16a

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juni 2008)

was ist denn kaputt? netzteile kannst du noch beziehen, allerdings nur im austausch


----------



## riesermauf (2 Juni 2008)

Die haben auch noch PG's, oder Reparatur
http://www.softwerk.at/

oder bei ePay nachschauen


----------



## maxi (4 Juni 2008)

Huhu,

letzte Woche war ein ecterner Programmierer bei uns derhatte für sein PG eine Kiste von Siemens, ectern USB mit der lassen sich die ganzen Epromer und MMC schreiben.
Fand das Teil recht cool.

Persönlich kann ich dir wenn du nicht so viel Performence brauchst zu einen Lifebook raten. Die Simatic Software läuft tadellos drauf.


----------



## HaDi (4 Juni 2008)

ebay sagt (Heute) zum Thema PG740 PIII:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-SIMATIC-...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ich hab´ hier auch noch ein PG740 PIII (800Mhz, USB, LAN !!!), im Austausch gegen ein ordentliches FieldPG würd´ ichs hergeben. 

Grüße von HaDi


----------

